# Vaio - Built in Camera not working



## Foxtrot2112 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi,

I have Sony Vaio VGN-FJ270 and the built in Motion Eye camera is not working. I contacted Sony support but none of their directions worked.

On device manager the camera (Model VGP VCC1) appears with a yellow exclamation mark. when I click on properties it says: Device cannot start (code 10).

Can it be a hardware/software conlict ?

Please some help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaimeluis (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi , i am with the same problem. can you help me? [email protected]


----------



## jaimeluis (Dec 21, 2008)

Foxtrot2112 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Sony Vaio VGN-FJ270 and the built in Motion Eye camera is not working. I contacted Sony support but none of their directions worked.
> 
> ...


Hi, i have the same problem with sony vaio VGN FE770G can you help me? [email protected]


----------



## jeyarajr (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have Sony Vaio VGN-CR36G and the built in Motion Eye camera is not working. I contacted Sony support but none of their directions worked.

On device manager the camera (Model VGP VCC6) appears with a yellow exclamation mark. when I click on properties it says: Device cannot start (code 10).

Can it be a hardware/software conlict ?

Please some help.


----------

